# Moto 360 second generation Android Wear smartwatch



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

This is the watch I've been looking forward to seeing.  Here's an early preview. 









> For the second generation, Motorola is out to right the wrongs of the past. The new Moto 360 is even more compact than the original, and it has a more modern SoC and a new watch band design that allows for easy swapping.
> 
> First the specs, which are probably the watch's biggest improvement over the original. Motorola dumped the 2010-era OMAP SoC for a Dual-core 1.2GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 400, and the device has 512MB of RAM and 4GB of internal storage.
> 
> ...


Hands-on with the new Moto 360: Righting the wrongs of the original version






More pics - http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/2/9242811/new-moto-360-smartwatch-2015-price-specs-date


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

Sports version:






At last, Motorola reveals a Moto 360 you can take to the gym


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 2, 2015)

So the "best design decision" is one that makes the screen look broken? Pull the other one


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So the "best design decision" is one that makes the screen look broken? Pull the other one


Yes, that's exactly it. It looks smashed to pieces, doesn't it?

Just look at it! Terrible!


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's a video. I think it's one of the best looking smartwatches out here. I think a round dial looks far better than square things.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2015)

A round dial looks better than a square one, yes. But not one where it looks like the last bit of it is broken.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2015)

Still looks stupid with the slice off the bottom. They should at least acknowledge it in the graphic design of the UI instead of pretending it's not there.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't say I see it as such a big thing. I'd rather it wasn't there but the sensors have to go somewhere, and I'm sure that if I ever bought one of the things I'd soon stop noticing it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 3, 2015)

Fine, if that's a technical limitation, keep the slice. I just think they should accept it in the UI. It looks broken.

Huawei can manage a full-bleed circular screen, so Moto have some catching up to do.
http://www.androidcentral.com/huawei-watch-wrists-redux


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Fine, if that's a technical limitation, keep the slice. I just think they should accept it in the UI. It looks broken.
> 
> Huawei can manage a full-bleed circular screen, so Moto have some catching up to do.
> http://www.androidcentral.com/huawei-watch-wrists-redux


That costs a whole load more.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm with Douglas Adams on this.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's the promo for the 360. It's a bit odd.


----------

